# grout??!!



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread, but is there any online retailers for quartzlok. There are no distributors in my area that I know about, and I would like to start using urethane.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Angus will send you some for some $$$


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

You mean I am gonna have to pay for it LOL


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

bretth0214 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but is there any online retailers for quartzlok. There are no distributors in my area that I know about, and I would like to start using urethane.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Brett-

Search BOSTIKS TruColor. Same company, same grout.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

DemRem said:


> I think I remember hearing something about when urethane first came out they didn't realize that it had a shelf-life or maybe the bucket froze before use...does this sound like a possibility?


Ya I had a few buckets freeze over the winter and tried to use a couple months ago. The consistency or should I say the volume of the mix just wasn't there. It was like wet sand. So if he used that....I'd say it's a good possibility the bucket froze at some point.

I also Had a customer use the shower before thy should have and had the joints run out. I just scraped as much loose stuff as possibly and regrouted. That was a year ago and never got another call back


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Rovacon, I checked but was still unable to find an online retailer. Its a shame this stuff is so hard to find


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

bretth0214 said:


> Thanks Rovacon, I checked but was still unable to find an online retailer. Its a shame this stuff is so hard to find


Brett-

Any major tile supply house should have it in your area. There are other guys online here that are near you that use it.

I tried the dealer distributor function on the website but something was foul.

If you go back through the thread and PM Techdawg, he can probably help you. I think is is somewhat near your location.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll give it another look thanks Rovacon


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

John, what kind of grout you using now? Do you think epoxy is easier to clean than urethane?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Clean as in it's already been installed and got dirty? 
Nothing is easier than urethane. Epoxy might be the same but not easier. Industry trsting has pointed to urethane being more stain resistant so, of course, it will be "easier" to clean.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

It sure sounds like that urethane was either really old or froze. Hard to believe one bucket of grout out of a huge batch would fail. If the whole batch was bad...well, I think we would have heard more!

As for epoxy vs urethane...(this is for Angus)

Epoxy rules...urethane drools!!

Haha!!, just pulling your chain bro! As long as homeowners are given a choice of either, I don't care which gets used. I think both are the "best" way to grout.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

bluebird5 said:


> John, what kind of grout you using now? Do you think epoxy is easier to clean than urethane?


By the looks of it, Jdub is now promoting Mapei Ultra Colour. Its like PermaColor... even though I use quite a bit of it, I always start with urethane or epoxy and something like PC usually comes to play only when cost or other circumstances is an issue. I'm sure Mapei UC is some nice stuff but a twisted promotion as "top notch" due to cleaning habits.

I've never had any call backs with urethane or epoxy. I had one with PC, staining a little by the toilet but I think their kid was whizzing down the side of the toilet :laughing:


----------



## thecabinetguy (Jun 4, 2012)

ROVACON said:


> John-
> 
> I think a good point from your statement is that it CAN be cleaned while other traditional cement based grouts are more susceptible to permanent staining.
> 
> Most (99%) of home owners would rather clean the grout with regular house hold cleaners rather then constantly seal and repair it.


I gotta agree with Brian on this one...ask my wife! She'd agree too


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

thecabinetguy said:


> I gotta agree with Brian on this one...ask my wife! She'd agree too


I knew you would see it my way :shifty: :laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Use ONLY THE BEST !!! 

spectralock pro or in commercial application, Spectralock IG2000..


Like I do, all the time


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> Use *ONLY THE BEST !!!
> 
> spectralock pro or in commercial application, Spectralock IG2000..*
> 
> ...


booooooooooooo! :laughing: :laughing: Damn that floor looks nice though Orlando.

You know when I do finally use Epoxy, I will give the Spectralock a shot. I have heard many good things about it. I do enjoy using MAPEI products though.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> Use ONLY THE BEST !!!
> 
> spectralock pro or in commercial application, Spectralock IG2000..
> 
> Like I do, all the time


Looks great Floormasta


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ohh here comes Orlando with his fancy ass floors.... :laughing::laughing: looks great man!:clap:


----------

